# Waterfowl Junkie Bird Hitch or Silloguard Giveaway



## nodakoutdoors.com

Waterfowl Junkie is giving another generous gift to our community - a choice of either a Bird Hitch or a Silloguard.

To be entered, just reply to this thread...be creative!

I also want to note that Waterfowl Junkie now has a new product, the ATV Mounting Rack for Silloguards:

http://www.waterfowljunkie.com/sillogua ... ack-7.html

Also, this last spring was the 3rd highest snow goose hatch on record....you're going to need a Bird Hitch this spring to keep up with the harvest!

Good luck everyone on the giveaway, and thanks again to Waterfowl Junkie for the generous giveaway.


----------



## devilmallard

The bird hitch would cut cleaning time down significantly. Hope I get it! Thanks waterfowl Junkie


----------



## 495hp

Just bought 600 more sillosocks. Sure could use that silloguard to keep the blood, I mean mud off my decoys!!!!


----------



## duckjunky

The bird hitch would make life during the spring snow season alot easier. Please count me in.


----------



## wood_dog

Hmmm. My buddy already has a bird hitch, and IT WORKS GREAT!!! Blew through the snows and ducks in no time. I'll take the silloguard and pick up the dekes just as fast!!!


----------



## mjschuette

I'll be wanting the hitch cleaner. (if I win or not)


----------



## bluebird

Cant wait to hitch all those Juvies this spring!!!!


----------



## zwohl

Nothing like winning a Silloguard to justify another sillosock purchase! Would love the Bird Hitch but already have one and dont shoot enough birds to justify 2.... :roll:


----------



## Goosehauler23

Sign me up for the Bird Hitch. Tired of everyone watching me use the one we have!


----------



## WaterfowlWarrior

having a waterfowl junkie bird hitch would be sweet. I would really like to have one :beer:


----------



## allhunter

im in thanks a lot


----------



## collar boy

This a heck of a deal! Im in! Thanks


----------



## lesserhunter

Thanks watefowl junkie!!! a bird hitch would make life alot easier at the end of the hunt


----------



## ILLmallard

Bird Hitch is the best. Thanks guys


----------



## dleva

WIth all the MUD expected this spring a silloguard would help keep the decoys from becoming "brown decoys". 
Thanks for the gift offer Waterfowl Junkie!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rainbow hunter

Bing, Bang Boom, Birds are down and they ain't brown. 
Gotta getta bird hitch before the wife starts to _itch.

Count me in and save a fellow hunter!

Looks like a great product.

Thanks


----------



## buck&amp;duck

was hoping to get a bird hitch at gander mountain but it seems like they are not honering all theyer orders nowadays
so i will just try to win one


----------



## beard

Approved by 9 out of 10 Beer drinkers. Quit possibly the best add ever!


----------



## DUCKWHISPERER

HMMM.i'm confused on wich one I should pick they are both a much needed device. I'm sure I'll have my mind made up when you pick me. Thanks Junkies! :beer:


----------



## qwakman

i need the bird hitch to help me clean all the birds i shoot easier


----------



## the professor

as the guy with the least amount of decoys in the group, I'm sick of being the bird cleaning b!tch...I'd love a bird hitch!


----------



## MNget'emclose

It would be great to cut down the cleaning with a new bird hitch. Hope I win. Thanks Waterfowl Junkie


----------



## ranger10

The Bird Hitch is the best! Thanks Junkies


----------



## Horker23

Thanks for the chance. Count me in!


----------



## knutson24

Just one more reason I love the sponsors of this website. Count me in as well

Knutson


----------



## bluegoose18

I'm in for the hitch


----------



## 6162rk

what can i say? thanks

sure could of used it this last weekend


----------



## honkerhitmen

Bird hitch yes please that thing is bad to the bone and would look great sticking out the back of my truck with a bed over flowing with dead snows thanks junkies


----------



## Willhuntforfood

Would love the bird hitch. I've used em in the past and it would sure make cleaning the 500+ snow geese we are going to shoot this year easier.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND

Bird hitch please!


----------



## DuckBuster

Drop my name into the hat, please! The hitch is so much faster than the old method. Thanks Waterfowl Junkie!


----------



## Mnflatlander

I'm in for the 'Hitch! Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## fc bllab

Another great opportunity for the use of my hitch, count me in please, would love to try the bird hitch. Thanks again Waterfowl Junkie. :rock:


----------



## jaw1990

I have an itchin' to to use the hitch. Sign me up!


----------



## Sasha and Abby

I would LOVE to have that hitch... it is the trick!!!


----------



## ckbeggs

Used a buddy's bird hitch once. Those things are the Cats Meow. Would love to have one of my own. Thanks Waterfowl Junkie!!!


----------



## MSG Rude

Dibbs and thanks for the chance.


----------



## J.D.

Hook a brotha up! Thanks for the chance - im in! :beer:


----------



## SDOutdoorsman

Thanks for being a sponsor and a chance to win one of your products.


----------



## Andy Weber

I would love a bird hitch! Seen them in use! Blazing fast. Thanks!


----------



## ValleyCityHunter2008

The waterfowl junkie bird hitch will definitley save me time and effort with it's slick design.


----------



## jeremy z

Hook me up with a bird hitch,got the pleasure of using one last spring.That thing is awesome. GREAT IDEA Thanks for the chance.


----------



## pintail09

Thanks for the chance.


----------



## bradcrisco

Come on Bird Hitch........Bird Hitch.........No whammies................................................................STOP!


----------



## jlsgeese

The bird hitch would make life alot easier during the spring snow season. The bird hitch will be handy since I have the whole month of March OFF!!!!


----------



## honker85

I NEED THE BIRD HITCH!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wuttheflock

The decoys were set, the birds really flew, some cupped there wings, and we shot quite a few. The sun was well up, the mud turned to mire, the geese started to fly higher and higher. We picked up our gear, and headed to camp, to grab us some lunch, and dry out the damp. Time to clean birds, there's only one glitch, someone forgot the Junkie Bird Hitch !! Thanks for the offer guys, count me in !!


----------



## jcnelsn1

Sign me up scottie


----------



## mudhunter

Already have the bird hitch, with riser. Awesome!!!!!!! The silloguard would entice me to add more silosocks to my spread. Especially when I start setting up 2 spreads for my buddys this year. If you are reading this Steven V. get the pond for us again this spring, and we'll use our new silloguard to set up this year. That way it won't take as long to set up. By the way, already have the 4-wheeler. This should make it so easy that your wife can help us, even though she is expecting in April. The fantastic miracle christmas baby. So, gotta win the silloguard. If you know Steven V. then you know about the miracle. See you in March, with our new equipment and the socks. :beer:


----------



## da30pointer67

I NEED a bird hitch!!!


----------



## cowaterfowler

I need the Bird Hitch!


----------



## ShineRunner

Thanks for the chance to win a Bird Hitch! :beer:


----------



## Bull Sprig

Sweet! The Silloguard would give me an excuse to buy more decoys. Thanks for the generousity!


----------



## HOBBES

I used a friend's Bird Hitch during spring snows, a must have item! Silloguard...another excellent item. Would love to have either!


----------



## wtrfowl14

I can reallllly use the bird hitch!!!! Please help me out!!!!!! Thanks for the offer for a chance


----------



## Buddy10

Count me in for my buddies sake! He who shoots most watches the cleaning process!
Thanks Waterfowl Junkie - BTW great commercial.


----------



## guppy

Wow !! nice giveaways. sign me up


----------



## shotgunner

Thanks Waterfowl Junkie, sign me up for the bird hitch!!!


----------



## guthy_15

I sure could use a Silloguard.


----------



## winchestersx3

Thanks for the oppurtunity, I could definently use either one!!!


----------



## vtrons

Since this is really all about me
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
I sure wish I win the Bird Hitch.

Thanks for the chance.


----------



## popo

I really need the bird hitch. My partner has one, and he won't let be borrow it.


----------



## sws002

Hope I win the bird hitch, would give me a good excuse to shoot more birds!


----------



## Take_em07

The bird hitch is sick and i want one really bad!!! awesome design


----------



## Champ

Used one in North Dakota this year, slickest thing ive ever used!!!! Bird Hitch please!!!!!


----------



## Water Swater

Please throw my name in the hat for hitch would save me a lot of time

thanks 
Steve


----------



## 8ceswild

I....must...have...one....more...hit.....I am (cough)...a waterfowl...junkie. 
Please....feed...my...need...


----------



## Quack_Kills

Just placed a sillo order so that guard would come in super handy!!


----------



## owwwwww

My band was featured in one of your promo videos a 2 years ago or so! Awsome product! Make me believe!


----------



## Guest

Got an itch for the hitch! Thanks for the opportunity....


----------



## trebby01

The hitch would be sweet it would mean i could get back to hunting faster. hope i win..


----------



## Brandon Cattanach

would be great to have a bird hitch, it would save a lot of time


----------



## GB GooseHunter

Sign me up


----------



## matta812

show me the bird hitch....would speed up cleaning when we limit out everytime :wink:


----------



## bcrawford1

Decoys-*$2,500*

E-Caller-*$500*

Fourwheeler-*$3,000*

Hunting Gear-*$500*

Having a great hunt in the wet spring conditions-*Memorable*

Trying to keep hundreds of Sillosocks white and clean-*Miserable*

Saving countless hours not cleaning muddy Sillosocks thanks to the *Silloguard*

Being a waterfowljunkie and spending more time on nodakoutdoors.com with all of my junkies&#8230;&#8230;..*PRICELESS *

thanks to *SilloGuard*


----------



## SnowSlammer

Thanks for the chance. Count me in!


----------



## WidowMaker

I never win these things, but ya always gotta try i guess


----------



## fishermans

Thanks Waterfowl Junkie for being a sponsor and for the giveaway. A Bird Hitch would make cleaning all those juvies so much easier.


----------



## BlackLabs4ever

I just started Waterfowl hunting for the first time last fall. I love it never seen a the bird hitch in action but have seen the video on the website. Would love to see it work in person. Just curious how you register to win these prizes?


----------



## Brsutton86

bird hitch please!


----------



## LETemLand

Both great products even better when there won. Thanks for the chance


----------



## teamducker

I would love to clean the birds with the birdhitch this spring! Thanks for the chance!


----------



## Pete

1 or a 100 a bird hitch is the way to go for cleaning birds!


----------



## acduckhunt1382

Sure would like one of dem there siloguards to prtect my socks!!


----------



## huneryager50

Just watched the bird hitch that is awesome!!! Would make it all go a lot smoother after the hunt, and I just bought some sillosocks and cant seem to get them into a this tub to easy thinking I might have to get a silloguard instead!


----------



## Firehunter

I had an itch to kill some snows called my boys and off we go. When all the shooting was said and done a pile of birds lay in the mud. Of corse my boys are off and gone and me alone to clean them all. Help bird hitch.. I also need to haul these decoys out of this muddy field siloguard.


----------



## bakewater5

A siloguard would save my wife time, of having to clean my decoys.


----------



## BigA1

Silloguard or totes for storage/transport--I will take a silloguard please.


----------



## DonkeyCart

On a canada goose hunt in January my nephew brought 3 boxes of shells with him, he's 11. I asked why he needed that many shells, he replied "In case we get into the snows" I said if we shot that many shells who is going to be cleaning all them cleaning geese? He said "you need a machine that helps you"

Reason I need a bird hitch! Hope I win!

Thanks for the chance


----------



## 870 XPRS

Duke Sucks


----------



## KEN W

I would love these to take to Canada.Sure would make it easier.

Thanks for being a sponsor. :thumb:


----------



## greenhead17

I could definatly use a bird hitch. Thanks for the offer.


----------



## MinnMag

Already have a "hitch" but could sure use some silloguards to help keep those sillos white. Besides, I'm hooked on stuff actually made in the good old USA!


----------



## INhonker1

ME ME ME!!! I I I !!!! I ve worn my bird hitch out.....time for a new one!!!!!! :beer:


----------



## Russell Hoover

Both will be great for me count me in.


----------



## GK1

Please be me. The only thing i have ever won was a bag of dog food- and I didnt own a dog


----------



## waterboy1950

Great idea ,if Iwin one,Ill be happy to post a report about its performance. :beer: :sniper:


----------



## Drundel

I'm always interested in finding a new way to transport SS. Thanks for the offer. :thumb:


----------



## Old Time Waterfowler

From one waterfowl junkie to another thanks,

Sure would be nice to have one of those bird hitch things, It would be a great thing to pass on to a young waterfowler one day
thanks again


----------



## jay_g73

Now i can officially have a reason to say "I wanna get HITCHED" thanks for the chance! :beer: :beer:


----------



## Toxey

Waterfowl Junkie Bird hitch.....the way you clean bird WILL switch!

Thanks for the chance!


----------



## slucrew1

Please put me down for the silloguard. No better way to store sillo socks. Keeps them clean, snow goose killing machines. :sniper:


----------



## FREIBS

Come on bird hitch, hoping to kill alot of Sobs this spring!


----------



## kcclax22

Every time I buy more duck hunting stuff the old lady asks " how much was that?", and I say "don't worry about" This time I could say "free!". Count me in, Thanks Guys.


----------



## BoB_25

Silloguard would save my marriage by hiding decoys from my wife's eyes....


----------



## guythathunts

*B*oy *I* *R*eally *D*o *H*ope *I* *T*ake *C*ontest *H*onnors


----------



## blhunter3

I would love a bird hitch for the snows that I hope to shoot. The silloguard, would give me a reason to buy sillosocks...again.


----------



## drduck

There once was a duck that needed cleanin
He was shot between eatin and preenin
with the help of a bird hitch
no one in the group could *****
the bird was ready for cookin


----------



## mallardhunter

Thanks for the chance to win a bird hitch, i would like to rip through some birds with one!!!


----------



## mcwjr13

Bird hitch please. As the "new guy" on my lease I always seem to get stuck cleaning birds, Please help.


----------



## GoSnow

Ahhh, the bird hitch, the only way to GoSnow. :beer:


----------



## G Man

I'd love to try out that bird hitch, Thanks for the chance!!!


----------



## marnus

Must have the bird hitch. Old man can't clean birds as fast anymore.


----------



## take'em down

Could really use that bird hitch! thanks for the chance


----------



## alecwin

I watched the bird hitch in action this fall - it gets the job done! Would love to have enough birds to justify one of those bad boys! Thanks guys.


----------



## shortlab

great i need free things since i am just starting


----------



## fowlslayer

bird hitch!


----------



## FowlWeather Friend

Put me in - I'm tired of my buddies watching me use my bird hitch! I'll have a loaner if I win!


----------



## Nasty Nate

just got 20 dz sillosocks it would be nice to have something to carry them in


----------



## joebobhunter4

I just bought 20 doz too and wouldnt mind either!


----------



## RWHONKER

Count me in. Already have one silloguard and I need one more. Thanks.


----------



## SASKATOONGOOSEHUNTER

Sounds great, hope I'm the lucky one.


----------



## Phil The Thrill

I'm in!


----------



## brobones

Need a bird hitch to clean all of those snows I shoot ................ great product.... :beer:


----------



## justquacky

COUNT ME IN :sniper:


----------



## HighLineman

I sure could use either one of those products especially since there is so much mud this year.With such a great hatch and the bird hitch go hand and hand. The sillosock carrier will help with the mud problems in getting and out of the field.


----------



## guppy

I have an itchin' to to use the hitch. Sign me up!


----------



## snowgoosehunter

Thanks Waterfowl Junkie :thumb:

P.S. A Bird Hitch would really cut down on cleaning time for me...hint....hint. :wink:


----------



## Justin O'Dell

Thanks for Sponsoring a great web site Waterfowl Junkie.... Please throw my name in the hat. :beer:


----------



## Wood Duck

Thanks Waterfowl Junkie, I could really use a Bird Hitch and you can make it happen! Thanks, Wood Duck


----------



## ndoutdoorsman

A bird hitch would sure save me some time cleaning birds when i get lucky and have some snows decoy right all day long


----------



## Old Hunter

I thik both products are great ,so throw my hat in the ring. Thanks


----------



## walk on water

wouldnt mind either one,thanks for youe support.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Finalists have been chosen:

viewtopic.php?f=27&t=89890


----------

